# My Name is Earl - "Camdenites" - 5/15/08



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

A better script this time. This one featured more substance to the plot, not to mention lots of tying up of loose ends. I'm glad Earl's focus will remain working on his karma and his past misdeeds.

I've never been much of an Alyssa Milano fan, but I gotta say she had a smokin' hot body last night. Excellent writing for her character last night. The writers nailed that character type. Glad I don't have a wife like her! If she's not going to be in next season's episodes, maybe we can get back to seeing more of Catalina. :up:

Favorite line: "He's even wagging his little tail."


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

TiVo'Brien said:


> I've never been much of an Alyssa Milano fan, but I gotta say she had a smokin' hot body last night.


Just last night?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

There were several parts of this episode where I laughed out loud, but the only one I remember right now is this:

Randy: This is CSI: Miami. It stands for Crime Stuff In Miami. That creamsicle guy is named Horatio.


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> Randy: This is CSI: Miami. It stands for Crime Stuff In Miami. That creamsicle guy is named Horatio.


That was pretty funny. I really liked the (I wish I could remember the line):
Beginning of line
pause
put on sunglasses
Finish line
exit screen
loud scream


----------



## flatcurve (Sep 27, 2007)

DevdogAZ said:


> That creamsicle guy is named Horatio.


so bad but so funny!


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

I laughed at the sweatshop in the next motel room.

Oh, and Greta is a cutie.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

alpacaboy said:


> That was pretty funny. I really liked the (I wish I could remember the line):
> Beginning of line
> pause
> put on sunglasses
> ...


Darnell: "Looks like there's a monster loose in Camden."
Earl: "Then I guess..."
<puts on sunglasses>
Earl: "... we're goin' monsterhuntin'."
Dan Coscino: "Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhh.... sorry, I stepped on a nail".



I like that Earl was back to the list. I like that the coma is no more, that was the worst part of this season.
I still love this show, and consistently laugh out loud. I hope it stays around for a long time!


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

I didn't like any of Alyssa Milano's scenes. It brought too much negativity to a show where the main character is striving to do the right thing. It just didn't mesh.

-smak-


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

smak said:


> I didn't like any of Alyssa Milano's scenes. It brought too much negativity to a show where the main character is striving to do the right thing. It just didn't mesh.


A little went a long way, but it was a good payoff, IMO.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

What is the inside joke with Dan Coscino anyway?
And what's the connection between My Name is Earl and Yes, Dear?


----------



## needo (Jul 9, 2003)

MasterOfPuppets said:


> What is the inside joke with Dan Coscino anyway?
> And what's the connection between My Name is Earl and Yes, Dear?


The same guy who created Yes, Dear created My Name is Earl. That's why we see a lot of the same actors.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

needo said:


> The same guy who created Yes, Dear created My Name is Earl. That's why we see a lot of the same actors.


Gotcha.
He needs to bring back Jean Louisa Kelly.


----------



## needo (Jul 9, 2003)

MasterOfPuppets said:


> Gotcha.
> He needs to bring back Jean Louisa Kelly.


Agreed. At least for a guest spot. She seems to be focusing more on family now but is open to doing some episodes:

"Since "Yes, Dear," Jean has guest starred on the shows "Grey's Anatomy," "The Ghost Whisperer," and the upcoming "Eli Stone." She appeared as Lois Lane in the New York and Los Angeles performances of "It's a Bird, It's a Plane, It's Superman!" and she has been a soloist for numerous charity events and benefits. She is enjoying her family and the challenges of motherhood, and excited for what the future will bring... "

Source: http://www.jeanlouisakelly.com/


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm just glad we saw a little more of Catalina this time...great ending to the season...


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

MasterOfPuppets said:


> What is the inside joke with Dan Coscino anyway?


I'd like to know that too. A guy famous for his yell? And he always wears a shirt with his name on it. You'd think that would be something they'd explain, but he's shown up in a couple of different episodes as a background character, but I don't think we've ever seen any info about him.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Dan Coscino is in-joke with the producers; he was a Production Assistant on one of their other shows, "Yes, Dear."


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

I thought it was a nice finale for the season. Billy (Alyssa Milano) was a total beeyotch about Earl's list, but in the end she gave Earl a lot more stuff to do for his list. It also gave us a nice opportunity to see all of the people that Earl has helped over the course of the show, and finally Billy gave Earl enough money to get back to doing the things on his list with. Since he hadn't had any money after spending it all on the party in prison you had to wonder how that would be fixed. Earl never really has time to hold down a job long before moving on to the next item on the list. With Billy's money (even if he would have had more if he didn't waste all of the kleenex   ) he'll be able to keep going for a while before having to find something else that gives him some money to work with...


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

I would have liked the check to be for $81,516.23


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

bdowell said:


> I thought it was a nice finale for the season. Billy (Alyssa Milano) was a total beeyotch about Earl's list, but in the end she gave Earl a lot more stuff to do for his list. It also gave us a nice opportunity to see all of the people that Earl has helped over the course of the show, and finally Billy gave Earl enough money to get back to doing the things on his list with. Since he hadn't had any money after spending it all on the party in prison you had to wonder how that would be fixed. Earl never really has time to hold down a job long before moving on to the next item on the list. With Billy's money (even if he would have had more if he didn't waste all of the kleenex   ) he'll be able to keep going for a while before having to find something else that gives him some money to work with...


Can you say Deus Ex Machina?


Philosofy said:


> I would have liked the check to be for $81,516.23


Yeah, that plus four 42" plasma screens.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Philosofy said:


> I would have liked the check to be for $81,516.23


I don't get it...

I thought Earl would inherit the money when they kill-off Billy...I like this way better...

what was the exchange between Crabman and Earl when Joy found the poetry book?

"did you pee a little?"


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Anubys said:


> what was the exchange between Crabman and Earl when Joy found the poetry book?
> 
> "did you pee a little?"


I think they were talking about being fearful, though it could be just from the humor of the situation. It was darned funny.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

bdowell said:


> I think they were talking about being fearful, though it could be just from the humor of the situation. It was darned funny.


oh...I thought it was fear all the way...


----------



## anom (Apr 18, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> Can you say Deus Ex Machina?


What is karma, if not the ultimate deus ex machina?


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Anubys said:


> I don't get it...


Not sure if you're serious but if so, those are the numbers from _Lost_.



Anubys said:


> what was the exchange between Crabman and Earl when Joy found the poetry book?
> 
> "did you pee a little?"


Definitely scared, not funny. I mean, the line was very funny but Crabman and Earl didn't pee because it was funny.


----------



## NoCleverUsername (Jan 29, 2005)

Did anyone else have a UMF for some Klondike Bars or was it just me?


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Not me -- I am stronger then the paid product placement.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

madscientist said:


> Not sure if you're serious but if so, those are the numbers from _Lost_.


I was serious...never watched Lost...


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

needo said:


> The same guy who created Yes, Dear created My Name is Earl. That's why we see a lot of the same actors.


Wow... I think a long time ago I even semi-defended "Yes, Dear". (It was kind of a "filler" show (like Back to You & Til Death) that I watched for maybe a season and a half..)

But wow, that's a HUGE step up.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

mattack said:


> Wow... I think a long time ago I even semi-defended "Yes, Dear". (It was kind of a "filler" show (like Back to You & Til Death) that I watched for maybe a season and a half..)
> 
> But wow, that's a HUGE step up.


"Yes Dear" was worth defending, it was an underrated show IMO. "Earl" is better though.


----------



## NoCleverUsername (Jan 29, 2005)

pdhenry said:


> Not me -- I am stronger then the paid product placement.


Okay, so I didn't *actually* get any Klondike bars, but considered it briefly while I was grocery shopping. 

I did like that they found a way to take the product placement and actually work the ad slogan into the story as opposed to being some silly arbitrary choice like on other shows where they make a big deal about what brand of car is driven, but it has absolutely nothing to do with the story.


----------



## johnperkins21 (Aug 29, 2005)

NoCleverUsername said:


> Okay, so I didn't *actually* get any Klondike bars, but considered it briefly while I was grocery shopping.
> 
> I did like that they found a way to take the product placement and actually work the ad slogan into the story as opposed to being some silly arbitrary choice like on other shows where they make a big deal about what brand of car is driven, but it has absolutely nothing to do with the story.


Ah yes, the old "Let's take that Ford F-150 over there," from Alias. I laughed out loud when Sydney said that.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

johnperkins21 said:


> Ah yes, the old "Let's take that Ford F-150 over there," from Alias. I laughed out loud when Sydney said that.


Or "You're giving me the Rogue?!" from Heroes.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

johnperkins21 said:


> Ah yes, the old "Let's take that Ford F-150 over there," from Alias. I laughed out loud when Sydney said that.


Complete with unnecessary close-ups of the model badging during the car chase.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

I always enjoy the zoom on the GE Monogram logo during Top Chef.
Even more than I enjoyed the zoom on the Kenmore logo of yesteryear.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

MickeS said:


> "Yes Dear" was worth defending, it was an underrated show IMO. "Earl" is better though.


Well, in retrospect, I don't quite see how I watched it, actually. (I will defend most of the other junk I've watched, even the various reality shows.)


----------



## lexsar (Dec 16, 2003)

madscientist said:


> Not sure if you're serious but if so, those are the numbers from _Lost_.


Those are not ALL of the numbers from LOST. The LOST numbers are:

4, 8, 15, 16, 23 and 42


----------



## MegaHertz67 (Apr 18, 2005)

NoCleverUsername said:


> Okay, so I didn't *actually* get any Klondike bars, but considered it briefly while I was grocery shopping.
> 
> I did like that they found a way to take the product placement and actually work the ad slogan into the story as opposed to being some silly arbitrary choice like on other shows where they make a big deal about what brand of car is driven, but it has absolutely nothing to do with the story.


They did such a good job in product placement that I wondered at first if they had to get _permission _to use the jingle line from the Klondike commercial. Duh...of course it was paid placement...but I have to admit I didn't think about it until the next commercial break when the billboard came up with the "brought to you by Klondike" came up.

I thought I was more cynical then that. I guess Earl's faith in the good in people has rubbed off on me.


----------

